# Terror Syndicate's The Home Haunter's Prop Building How-to



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey has anyone gotten any of these books or DVD's I am interested in them, but at 32 for the book and 34 for the DVD, i just want to make sure this is a worth while investment. I was hoping to ask for a couple for a late mothers day gift. Let me know if ya know about it. THANKS


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey Turtle, I have books #3,4,&5. They were very informative.I really don't think that you need all of them because they overlap somewhat. With the MM props, it seems that the theory is basically the same, just different characters, alot of good ideas for the pneumatics in 4 & 5. He uses the stretchy spiderwebs extensively- for corpsing, light fixtures, etc. I found most things pretty easy to follow as he gives step by step instruction, alot of pictures, and exact part numbers. I give them a four corpse rating out of 5 because they are a little pricey. I got them as gifts too, because what else were they going to give the guy that has everything?!


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Yes, I have two of their DVD's. One is Volume 2, Corpsing Techniques, which is amazing and shows step by step how to corpes a full bucky skeleton, even how to pose it by drilling wood screws into the joints after removing the metal hardware. Then they show you exactly how to airbrush or paint it. It's fool proof and an absolute wealth of information. I think it also shows how to properly age light fixtures using the same techniques.

The second one is Volume 3, which is haunt pneumatics. Shows step by step how to make a twitching hangman pneumatic and build it from scratch. Also covers the pneumatic components and setup etc...


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Okay sold me on that one. Ill definately be putting those on my wish list. If i dont put up some kind of list for birthdays/mothers/xmas type holidays. I end up gettin a bunch of crap i dont need or want. Who really needs yet another robe or slippers? Last year i got tons of tools for xmas and for my birthday still more. So finally i think he has stoppped wasting money on frivolous items i probably wont even use.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I've heard very high marks on all of them.


----------



## Stratusfear02 (Oct 1, 2006)

I will Agree i have all 5 books and they are worth the money, plus Steve at TS is extremely helpful if you need it. Alot of my props are based from his designed and adapted to what i need. Good luck.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

I have them all, the man is definitely an artist. Some of the videos are hard to watch, someone bending chicken wire for an hour is tuff. If you want to make Hydraulics out of screen door openers you will have all the info you need. If you want to watch a great haunter (artist) at work, they are good to get. If you haven't eaten the info that the web has to offer and are new to this world, they are good to get. If you been haunting, then you may want to be diffidently about your purchase. In other words buy one set at a time.


----------

